# Cube cart question: can you checkout without logging in?



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm using cube cart on my website and am trying to get it all set up. I just noticed that when you go through the check out process, it requires that you log in before you can check out. I know that would be a huge turn-off to have to register to cube cart instead of just checking out. 

Is there any way around this or does everybody who uses cube or zen or whatever have to put up with this?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Cube cart question*

I purchased the Express Checkout Mod for cubecart here: Cubecart mods | Toucan Custom Web Design UK

It requires a bit of file modification for the shopping cart, but there are step-by-step instructions.

It works great!


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Cube cart question*

I am using Toucan's Express Check out Mod too. It works great.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cube cart question*

I use it too. It's one of my top recommended mods for cubecart.


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Cube cart question*

OK. When I go to buy it it's saying that it's 14 pounds but then it adds another 10 pounds if you want to download it. Don't you have to download it if you are going to use it on your site? Or can I just pay the 14?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cube cart question*

The extra ten pounds is for "installation". That's if you want THEM to install it on your site for you.

If you want to do the installation yourself, then you change the dropdown box to "No installation".

I see the price as 18 pounds, not 14 though?


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Cube cart question*

Thanks, Rodney, you're right. It's 18 pounds. How does that translate to dollars anyway? I thought it used to be you multiplied the pounds by about two and you got the dollar translation. It's been awhile since I've seen the exchange rate, though.

Thanks, again! Is the installation process pretty simple if I'm just your regular guy with some basic knowledge? I don't have to know coding, in other words, to install it, right?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cube cart question*



jbe99ag said:


> Thanks, Rodney, you're right. It's 18 pounds. How does that translate to dollars anyway? I thought it used to be you multiplied the pounds by about two and you got the dollar translation. It's been awhile since I've seen the exchange rate, though.
> 
> Thanks, again! Is the installation process pretty simple if I'm just your regular guy with some basic knowledge? I don't have to know coding, in other words, to install it, right?


You would need to be able to open the php code files in a text editor and copy and paste as the instructions specify. 

For some people that's hard to do, for others it's easier.



> Thanks, Rodney, you're right. It's 18 pounds. How does that translate to dollars anyway?


In the left hand navigation of that toucan website, just change the currency from Pounds to US Dollars and it will give you the US Dollars price that you can use to buy.


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Cube cart question*

OK. I paid the 28 pounds. They emailed me the files but how are they supposed to "install it for me"? I'm coding stupid, so if it's something I have to go do with changing files and coding, I thought that's what I just paid to have them do for me?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Cube cart question*

If you paid for the installation, I believe you can just send them the details of your order along with your FTP logon / password so they can edit the files for you and test.


----------



## Weaknezz (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Cube cart question*

Sounds like i have to try this as well, and your shop looks great Norm!


----------

